# University/College Campus Architecture



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

Also, the same architecture firm which designed the student center at Smith is the same which designed the student center at Barnard College


Smith's student center








http://www.wai.com/portfolio_images/SmithCollege01w.jpg


Barnard's student center








http://www.domusweb.it/content/dam/...ruary-2010-grand-opening/Broadway Evening.jpg 

Both are really incredible designs.


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

This is a beautiful quad at UC LA that I find really beautiful. 

Anybody have a nice student life experience on your college quad? 








http://www.fowler.ucla.edu/sites/default/files/images/uploaded%20images/map_nearby/RoyceSquad.jpg


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

Moscow,Russia
Lomonosov Moscow State University













































Bauman Moscow State Technical University


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

The Wake Forest University main quad is pretty spectacular. It really makes those buildings stand out well. 









http://lac.wfu.edu/files/2011/06/quad.jpg

or this quad at Notre Dame University...









http://safacilities.nd.edu/assets/37362/original/aerial.jpg

Fordham University









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2533/3980886784_9ceccf0c67_b.jpg

and the Adam's quad at Hofstra University









https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/08/ce/27/08ce27fe21902b3b1dafd86ce2595879.jpg


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love the University of Toronto campus; it is a magical oasis for 365 days a year. It is beautiful, calm and regal; surely a good influence for students and a magical escape for busy downtowners:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

More pics of mine:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Some old, and some new:




































































































and from Ryerson University which is located more downtown:


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

Here is a link with the top 50 ugliest college campuses, according to Complex.com. Do you agree with the colleges on this list? Did you go to any of these schools? Defend your position. 

http://www.complex.com/style/2012/08/the-50-ugliest-college-campuses/

I have to say, SUNY's Purchase College campus seems pretty rough...









http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--CvXY9L4l--/195573cgl0er7jpg.jpg


----------



## Opulentus (May 28, 2015)

*University of Pittsburgh - Cathedral of Learning*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ That vaulted space is spectacular, and looks like a cathedral! 

Most of the ones on that ugly list are kind of ugly, but I don't think McGill can really
be called one of the ugliest campuses in the world:
_
"McGill University

Location: Montreal, Quebec, Canada

Key Architects: Percy Erskine Nobbs

The actual architecture of this campus is not too bad — the downtown campus is a park-like design in which buildings are built from a unified grey limestone. *What puts it over the top are those horrendous green roofs*"._

Uhmm... those horrendous green roofs are just copper/bronze roofs that turn green with age. That is rather a classic feature around the world and am surprised that someone setting themselves up as an architectural critic would be unaware of copper roofs! :shifty:


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

Hopefully, this thread will be growing significantly to cover so many beautiful campus
around the world.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

There are so many beautiful campuses that I am surprised more people haven't contributed!


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

The University of Michigan (1/2)

Law School:








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Umichlawquadrangle.jpg









http://ilovedetroitmichigan.com/det...sity-of-michigan-law-quad-ann-arbor-michigan/









http://livinglightlyupontheearth.blogspot.com/2011/04/university-of-michigan-law-school.html









http://legacy.pitchengine.com/lorda...universityofmichiganundergoeslightingupgrades









http://free-stock-illustration.com/university+of+michigan+law+school+library









http://www.top-law-schools.com/michigan-law-school









http://www-personal.umich.edu/~jensenl/visuals/album/2005/fall/


Stephen M. Ross School of Business (Kohn Pedersen Fox):








https://www.reddit.com/r/Offensive_Wallpapers/comments/1kw5ou/the_ross_school_of_business_4242_2470/









http://www.universitybusiness.com/article/inside-look-business-schools


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

The University of Michigan (2/2)

Angell Hall (Albert Kahn):








http://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor/index.ssf/2015/07/justice_department_settles_law.html

Harlan Hatcher Graduate Library (Albert Kahn):








http://www.lib.umich.edu/online-exhibits/items/show/1594?page=1

Horace Rackham Graduate School Administration Building:








http://umlud.blogspot.com/2007_04_01_archive.html

Gerald Ford School of Public Policy (Robert A.M. Stern):








http://www-personal.umich.edu/~jeda/UofMPhotoTour.htm

Inn at Michigan League:








http://uunions.umich.edu/league/inn/

Hill Auditorium and Burton Tower (Albert Kahn):








http://umlud.blogspot.com/2007_04_01_archive.html

North Quadrangle (Robert A.M. Stern):








http://www.ramsa.com/images/content/6/8/6839.jpg

Michigan Union:








http://studentlife.umich.edu/parents/article/wellness-zone


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The U of Michigan has some nice architecture! :yes:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*FEFU, Far Eastern Federal University, Vladivostok, Russia *


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

The landscaping and the buildings definitely reminds me of the Chinese universities, like Tsinghua University. I'd be interested in seeing how the dorms look there.


----------



## rpuleo (Jul 30, 2015)

hi

I am pleased to show you one of the most beautiful and architecturally interesting universities that I never been. 

The Central University of Venezuela (or Universidad Central de Venezuela, UCV, in Spanish) is located in Caracas and the main university campus, Ciudad Universitaria de Caracas, was designed by architect Carlos Raúl Villanueva and it is considered a masterpiece of urban planning and was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 2000.


----------



## rpuleo (Jul 30, 2015)

*Universidad Central de Venezuela*

hi

I am not sure if my last post was approve it. I am new on this :bash: 

I wanted to show you one of the most beautiful and architecturally interesting universities that I never been. 

The Central University of Venezuela (or Universidad Central de Venezuela, UCV, in Spanish) is located in Caracas and the main university campus, Ciudad Universitaria de Caracas, was designed by architect Carlos Raúl Villanueva and it is considered a masterpiece of urban planning and was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 2000.

You can search it in google and tell me what you think :banana: I think is worth it!

Rafael:nuts:


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

Rafael, that campus does look incredible. The shot with the polished concrete stairs are really timeless.


----------



## rpuleo (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Hofguy,

Glad to hear that you like it... I think it is a very nice hidden spot to see in this city. As you said the stairs are timeless... If you google "universidad central de venezuela pasillos", you will find more incredible pictures. Mostly of them are in the Library and the Aula Magna an amphitheatre of this university and considered to have one of the best acoustics in the world.


----------



## Ala Altiva (Jul 30, 2015)

Bad post


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

I just wanted to make a post regarding campus signs and entrance gates. Here are a couple of my favorite, and some that I'm not so keen on. The names speak for themselves..









http://www.sustainability.jhu.edu/sebin/x/u/JHU campus sign.jpg









http://rose2013.ieee-ims.org/sites/default/files/uploads/GWU Gate Plaza.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5101/5645959198_841a062c6f_b.jpg









http://www.minnesotanews.com/wp-con...x-University_of_Minnesota_entrance_sign_1.jpg









https://www.k-state.edu/maps/buildings/HG/hg.jpg









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0b/Northeastern_University,_Boston,_MA..jpg









http://sites.middlebury.edu/middland/files/2011/01/DSC04942.jpg









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b7/Hmc-dartmouth_entrance.jpg









http://www.discoveramerica.com/~/me... mg 5649 1046x380.jpg?w=1046&h=380&bg=ffffff


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

I can't forget this one. This sign is actually the nicest part of the entrance. Tsinghua University 









https://www.easyuni.com/media/institution/photo/2014/07/31/Tsinghua-University.jpg


----------



## rpuleo (Jul 30, 2015)

Very nice campus... I rally like the mix of the new renovations with the oldone


----------



## rpuleo (Jul 30, 2015)

*New College in Oxford*

In Oxford there are loads of colleges, all of them are impressive. This is not one of the most famous, but I really love it. You might recognize the cloisters in a very famous movie?? :banana:


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/pace-produc...rmal/open-uri20120908-6690-6ch5ht.?1347146888

Architect and designer, *Maya Lin*, will be redesigning the Neilson Library at Smith College. The project is expected to cost roughly *$100 million*. Administrators at Smith feel that the library cuts off the campus. But regardless, that is quite the budget. 

Maya Lin is credited for a number of projects, but in particular, the Vietnam Memorial on the National Mall in Washington D.C. 


Neilson Library








http://cdn.cstatic.net/images/gridfs/55259578f92ea119f600bae4/smithlibrary.jpg


The full article is here .... http://www.smith.edu/news/architect/









http://home.gci.net/~rainbowmoose/ED628/memorials-pics/mt-vietnam.jpg


----------



## rpuleo (Jul 30, 2015)

*Library renovation in Croydon College*

Talking about library renovations, I just remembered this project near London. The library and main hall of this college were renovated by adding a new contemporary building with a Curved Structural Glass Façade

This is how it used to look before:








Source:https://www.flickr.com/

This is during the construction:








source: Newslettercoustruction.com

Building finished:








source iqglassuk.com









source Wikipedia









source iqglassuk.com








source iqglassuk.com








source iqglassuk.com








source iqglassuk.com

so what do you think ? do you prefer before or after? :banana:

I personally don't dislike the old building, but when you see the surroundings, the new building has help to improve the view of the area..


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

That glass facade gives the interior some height. The material used kind of reminds me of the new Fulton Transit Center in Lower Manhattan. I think I would like something warmer looking maybe.


----------



## rpuleo (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes I think you are right, there's something about this building that doesn't match with its purpose... the build looks its best when is illuminated, the rest of the day just looks as a common office building


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

Beinecke Rare Books Library at Yale

Basically the library holds rare collections with a capacity of around 800,000 volumes. The stone is marble, which is cut very thin for light to seep through









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2d/Yale_Beinecke_Library.JPG









http://static1.squarespace.com/stat...b9d7fcee/1395369362668/44MX.jpeg?format=1500w


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The campus of the University of Buenos Aires with its heavy brutalist style:


----------



## Beril (Sep 2, 2015)

kay:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Engineering School* of Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## Menshommes (Sep 6, 2015)

where is croyden university?


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

I'm going to guess Croydon. The library reminds me of BBC's old Television Centre.


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Indiana University's new International Studies building. It has a really weird shape and looks different from every angle so the first image is a rendering to orient you. 








http://sgis.indiana.edu/img/events/archRendering.jpg
Facing the arboretum. The curved side. 








https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...35/11264708_1669142443303795_1020126009_n.jpg
The straight part of the other side of the structure. 








https://www.iu.edu/~images/slideshow-images/15269/479605_w680.jpg
The bridge joining the two parts. 








http://media.ids.s3.amazonaws.com/59016_cagisb01webf.jpg
Interior








http://indianapublicmedia.org/news/files/2015/08/GIS-wall.jpg


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

there is a mixer of styles going on at University of Indiana, but what is great is that the material of the stonework and the light posts are consistent and unify the campus


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

This is the main campus of the *University of the Philippines*. The campus is situated in Quezon City, a largely residential city east of Manila. Most of the buildings are art deco/international style since the Diliman campus developed in the 50s as a result of the destruction of its first campus in Manila (along with the rest of the capital) during the Second World War.


Late Afternoon Sun by Nikolai Cortez, on Flickr


Melchor Hall, College of Engineering by je245, on Flickr


Quezon Hall by diakom86, on Flickr


UP Theater by Kent Yee, on Flickr


Science Complex, UP Diliman by vlad gonzales, on Flickr


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

EDIT


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

There must be a previous thread because I'm pretty sure I posted these before but here they are again:

*Johns Hopkins University, Baltimore, Maryland, USA*





























































































































































































I took 'em all.

If any of these look familiar, it may be because Johns Hopkins had a stand-in role as Harvard in the movie "The Social Network".


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

King's College London








My picture. And yes, that is Big Ben in the mist on the right.


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

This is the Marino Center at Northeastern University. Its the main gym at the campus, which I think is rather spectacular inside and out. 








https://aawindowproducts.files.wordpress.com/2015/07/marino-center-1.png









https://laurakennett.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/img_1456.jpg


----------



## Republika Deliorman (Nov 8, 2015)

:cheers:


----------



## $Efestion$ (Jul 5, 2013)

*National University of Colombia - Bogotá (Universidad Nacional de Colombia - Unal-)*

The campus has form of an owl


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Chulalongkorn University, Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok - Chulalongkorn University by Roger W, on Flickr

Chulalongkorn University by Chris Brown, on Flickr

Chulalongkorn by Bruno Ramos, on Flickr

Chulalongkorn University by Back to Nothing, on Flickr


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

Opulentus said:


> ^^
> Terrific. Shame, we as humanity, struggle to create such beautiful buildings today. Instead, we go for unimaginative, dull glass boxes that lack any soul or emotion at all. Truly depressing if you ask me.



Nowadays, It is hard to see a modern building with elegance, soul or aesthetics as before , indeed.


----------



## karibeaulieu (Mar 9, 2017)

Vanderbilt's Peabody College is still one of the most beautiful I've seen! And the new freshman dorms are beautiful.


----------



## INFERNAL ELF (Aug 2, 2011)

first i apologize for the varying image size in this post.

Pictures of The Sciences Building Also Known as Realfag bygget in Trondheim Norway at the Norwegian University of Science and Technology (NTNU)

The Building started construction in 1997 and finished in 2000. it is at NTNU`s Main campus called Gløshaugen. The Main architect behind the Building is Ole Wiig and his company Naarud Stokke wiig. also contributing is Hus Arkitekter (house architects)

This building is Quite a fantastic Mix of Brutalist and Functionalism. And other Architecture. 

I have been to Dubai 2 times and all over Norway and also several other countries. and this building is One of my absolute favorites. It got so Many Sides and Variation and its all top quality. It has 5 floors above Ground(level off the hill) and 4 levels below ground. And indoor Atrium's that extend upwards over 7 and 5 floor which works as Indoor parks. also on the atrium's is the main Hallways that extend the whole building on all floors above ground. They pass by on skywalks.


all pictures taken by me unless stated otherwise









General Layout First Floor (Ground Floor)By Naarud Stokke Wiig











Another General Layout Basement level 1 showing the Auditoriums and teaching halls By Naarud Stokke Wiig

Realfagbygget 2008_pho_4447 by NTNU, Faculty of Natural Sciences, on Flickr
Photo By: Per Harald Olsen/NTNU

Realfagbygget winter 2013 by NTNU, Faculty of Natural Sciences, on Flickr
Photo Byer Henning/NTNU


Suspended red Box by Jon-Arne Belsaas, on Flickr

Lights AnD cOnCrEte by Jon-Arne Belsaas, on Flickr

Yellow in the wall by Jon-Arne Belsaas, on Flickr

Deep triangles by Jon-Arne Belsaas, on Flickr

CoNcReTe AnD Glass by Jon-Arne Belsaas, on Flickr

In between Blocks by Jon-Arne Belsaas, on Flickr

Modern Stairwell by Jon-Arne Belsaas, on Flickr

Yellow square by Jon-Arne Belsaas, on Flickr


----------



## Nabil007 (Sep 10, 2017)

*Harvard University*










Is one of the most prestigious American universities and best globally where founded by the Rev. John Harvard on September 8, 1636 in Cambridge, Mass., Northeast of the United States, it occupies the main campus hectares, 4.5 kilometers northwest of the state capital Boston.

http://www.adesiggn.com/2016/11/harvard-university.html


----------



## Nabil007 (Sep 10, 2017)

*The University of Oxford*














































Website : http://www.adesiggn.com/2016/12/the-university-of-oxford.html


----------



## Nabil007 (Sep 10, 2017)

*Stanford University*










Is a private university research at Stanford University, California, and is one of the most prestigious institutions in the world, and Stanford University was founded in 1885 by Leland Stanford, the former governor of a member of the US Senate from the state of California and led by pole rail, and his wife Jane Lathrop Stanford, in the memory of the one-child Leland Stanford, who had died at the age of 15 years.

Website : http://www.adesiggn.com/2016/12/stanford-university.html


----------



## Nabil007 (Sep 10, 2017)

*Cambridge University*










Cambridge University was founded in 1902, and a student population of 17,000 students, including almost 3,000 international students, and the university is located in Cambridge, eastern England, and it is a large city with a population of about 109 thousand people, according to estimates in 2001, now includes 31 university faculty and more than 150 department, schools and institutes, including three colleges for women only.

Source


----------



## Nabil007 (Sep 10, 2017)

*Princeton University*










Princeton University is a private research university located in Princeton, New Jersey, and the university was founded in 1746 as a college of New Jersey. Today, the university enrolled about 7145 students to study undergraduate and graduate studies.
More here


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

A then and now Seinfeld Style. The building itself went up circa 1910 and was luxury apartments. It became a hotel and is now part of Columbia University. Tom's has been on the corner since the 1940's, the 'before' photo predates it by just a few years.










Courtesy of Old Images of New York.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

University of Sydney by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


The Jacaranda, Sydney University Quadrangle by Peter Bliss, on Flickr


Nicholson Museum, University of Sydney, Camperdown, Sydney, NSW, Australia by arjunalistened, on Flickr


Sydney U by Merryjack, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

From Manitoba, Canada -- University of Manitoba 

Administration Building









Tache Hall









Tier Building









Buller Centre









Active Living Centre


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

University of Winnipeg

Wesley College / Hall









UofW's Richardson College for the Environment & Science Complex









McFeetor's Hall / UofW residences


----------

